# Embroidery Machine Set up to Sell in the Mall



## Buckingham (Feb 9, 2009)

Has anyone ever set up their embroidery machine for the Christmas season in the mall? I'm having a hard time deciding what to do. The rent will be $2500 from now until December 31st. Any thoughts on weither or not this is a huge mistake? I would just be taking a one head machine and my heat press for rhinestone designs too. Help!

Thanks!


----------



## 2ampress (Oct 28, 2009)

Have you projected how much business you would get, how many per hour...and what you would profit from each sale.

You need to do some simple projections and see if the amount of sales you make can not only cover all of your costs, bring in enough to make it worth your time.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

I did it for years in 3 malls and a theame park. Made good money but it drove me crazy. 
At the time it was a good way to get my business going but I would not do it now that I am established. You work LONG hours and weekends and in most cases you have to be there if the mall is open. 
On the good side ive doen more in one day in a mall that your saying your rent cost. 
I however did have 4 machines at my best mall location. 
Its not a bad way to get your name out there and grow your business ! 
VERY IMPORTANT ! LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION.
A good location in a bad mall is better than a bad location in a great mall.

Rick


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I dont think it could be a huge mistake, but max a $2,500 mistake. The other key to remember you cannot just look at it only as a profit or loss on what you make why you are there , BUT also the fact that that is huge advertisement. Think how many 100's and maybe 1000's of people that will walk by and see your setup. Maybe they dont need anything for christmas, but a month down the road when they do...


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I attended an ISS seminar on a similar topic. Seems to me you should limit what you'd do on-site, keep choices to a minimum, have very clear forms so whoever takes the order doesn't have to explain it to whoever is running the machine. If you get an order for multiples or for a custom item, take the order - but do it during slow times or at home at the end of the day or at a second location or after Christmas.... Get your money up front, send them away with an approximate return time, and be sure to get a good address so you can ship it if they no-show. 

I embroider a lot of hats, so I would think in terms of doing hats. I'd figure 15 min per hat (gives me time to screw up a few), the person taking the order checks out how many I have lined up and tells the person when to return. When it's obvious that I won't get them done today - decide whether you'll do them after hours or stop taking orders. At a mall, I'd give them a date to return - at a trade show I'd stop taking orders (unless they're good with me shipping it to them).

Before I started embroidery I bought such a hat at our mall at Christmas. It wasn't long before they were asking all customers to pick up items on Christmas Eve. They were SWAMPED. $20-$25 per hat, single location. As a customer I thought it was great. I don't know how it worked out for them, they never came back. Looking back, I suspect they were overwhelmed. They had out their entire art book, probably a hundred fonts to choose from, and at least 2 dozen possible hats with several different colors.... 

But you've got me thinking....


----------



## jorgemontr (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello!. Thanks for the opportunity to express some doubts. So, I don’t know anything about embroidery or sewing, but I want to open an express embroidery business in a mall. One of my problems is that here, in Panama, there are just two companies which offer post sell service (i guess very important for depending in high tech machines). One offers me a Brother Entrepreneur PR1000ec (10.800 $), or a Brother Entrepreneur PR650e (8.500 $); and the other company, a Janome MB 4 (3.500 $). As what I have in mind supposes to offer a custom express embroidery service, I don’t know if the Janome MB 4 could be enough . I prefer the Janome one because of the cost, it seems more simple to handle for a beginner and they offer me thousands of free designs. I was also thinking in getting 2 machines (Janome) in such a case. But I am completely lost here. Another issue is related to the design part (if thought for custom embroidery at the moment in a mall ). Could anyone please give me some advices? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Out of curiosity, is there some reason you chose to resurrect an almost 6 year old thread instead of starting a new one?


----------



## jorgemontr (Jun 24, 2015)

tfalk said:


> Out of curiosity, is there some reason you chose to resurrect an almost 6 year old thread instead of starting a new one?


Hi!
Well, i just became a member here by posting this question in this "6 year old thread". I'm not really used to these sites. For sure it's better opening a new one.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

jorgemontr said:


> Hi!
> Well, i just became a member here by posting this question in this "6 year old thread". I'm not really used to these sites. For sure it's better opening a new one.
> 
> Thanks for your reply


It happens all the time here, caught myself last week almost responding to a thread that was over 5 years old that I read from doing a topic search.....just look at the date before responding and if too old just start a new thread to try to get updated relevant info. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't know much about the Janome other than I think it's a 4 needle machine? The PR650 is a 6 needle and the PR1000 is a 10 needle. It all depends on what you are going to be doing with the machine. Buy the cheapest one that does what you need it to do, you can always upgrade later. Make sure whatever machine has a sewing field you can live with.

That being said, I would go for the 10 needle - I have 2 of them. The additional needles will allow you to keep more colors on the machine and not have to change/rethread as frequently. The other distinct advantage the PR1000 has is the camera and the snowman for exact placement.


----------



## jorgemontr (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello!

I hadn't seen this message before. 

The Janome has 4 needles but also has some sort of replacement with 4 more colours that could be threaded in the back, (with 4 more rolls). However, i don't know how efficient could this be, in order to start with the cheapest machine (to upgrade later), but being able to satisfy the demand in a mall retail business.

Thank you very much for your kind and complete reply!


----------



## jorgemontr (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you very much again!!

I will post a new one to get more info!

HAve a good week!


----------

